# • مراحل تواجد النفط Oil Presence Stages



## اركان دينو (7 مايو 2008)

ارجو الاستفادة
:10::10::10::10::10:


----------



## اركان دينو (7 مايو 2008)

الموضوع منقل ارجو الاستفادة


----------



## prof mido (9 مايو 2008)

مشكور يامهندس


----------



## سدير عدنان (24 يونيو 2008)

*thanks for all information*


----------



## عبووووودي (2 يوليو 2008)

مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

ياريت باقى المعرب لديك


----------



## engg90 (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng alshehab (5 يوليو 2012)

تسلم ايدك والله


----------

